
Best way to handle unwanted telemarketers? - hentrep
For the past few weeks I&#x27;ve received at least 3 calls daily from the same telemarketing company. This company is trying to exchange $100 gift cards for $2.95 shipping&#x2F;handling. I&#x27;ve asked multiple times to be placed on the Do Not Call list. When I mentioned this to the representative today, I was informed in a very arrogant tone, &quot;Oh sir, we are a very large company with phone numbers from every state. That isn&#x27;t going to work.&quot; The company refuses to disclose its name.<p>Any clever suggestions to report and&#x2F;or combat this issue? I&#x27;ve filed multiple FCC complaints, but I&#x27;m not confident this will lead to a resolution.
======
wimgz
I just don't answer the phone anymore unless it's from my contacts.

~~~
hentrep
Sure, that makes sense, but this will undoubtedly result in less savvy folks
(i.e. the elderly) being scammed. I suppose I was really looking for a way to
escalate the complaint.

~~~
greenyoda
Maybe you can teach the "less savvy folks" you know that they shouldn't answer
calls from numbers they don't recognize (and also teach them not to give
personal information to anyone who calls them). Then the knowledge will spread
and there will eventually be fewer victims of these scams.

I think that's more productive than chasing after the scammers. Many of them
operate from outside the U.S., so it would be difficult for the FCC to go
after them anyway. The best way to fight them is to deprive them of victims.

------
gus_massa
Ask for more details. They enter in autopilot mode and will speak for a minute
or two. Meanwhile, you just put your phone in the upside down in the table,
and ignore all the speech.

It will not help you, but it will slightly minimize the damage to the society.

